# Question about dominant side CVA coding



## sambone (Aug 19, 2008)

When coding a CVA is the dominant side considered to be if the patient is left or right handed?
Our orders have never contained this and I would like to capture more specifics.


----------



## 007CPC (Aug 19, 2008)

You are correct, dominant side refers to if the patient is right or left handed. That is all I know about this condition. Hopefully a more experienced coder can weigh in on this question


----------

